# NorthWest Florida/Pensacola Area



## ShyGirlAtTheBeach (Jun 10, 2014)

I know I'm not the only one? I'd love to start a group. I'm new to the site, but I need to make a change fast. Anyone close by that's interested? I'll research the "how to" if anyone is interested in a meet up or chat group.


----------



## ShyGirlAtTheBeach (Jun 10, 2014)

I can't possibly be the only one in NW FL with SA?


----------



## Bellas lullaby (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey I live somewhat close. I use to have an SA group on meetup.com


----------



## sarae878 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Hi*

Great to see this thread on here!


----------



## Packwolf (Oct 20, 2014)

Im about an hour and a half from Pcola


----------

